# new inc2 owner



## dylans

On Wednesday I'm getting my new inc2. I'm coming from the droid x and I've been with this phone for a while. In fact I've only ever had a moto phone. I'm very comfortable with sbf 'ing and everything about rooting for moto devices. I wanna know how different the processes are between the x and inc2. I run cm7 now and I plan on running cm7 on the inc. How does root work on the inc2? How does the ruu work like an sbf? What happens, say, if i need a warranty replacement, after already rooting and roming? On my previous x the charge port went bad . I sbf'ed back to stock and it was all good. Is it all that easy for the inc2? I appreciate any info you guys can share. Thanks.


----------



## dylans

Cool. But not helpful


----------



## Bob-o

If it brand new, hopefully it wont have 2.3.4 on it. Do not let it update! If its below 2.3.4 just use revolutionary to gain s off and put cwr on it. Then boot into cwr and flash superuser. Bam your rooted. Just google alpharevx and go to the site. Have to download some stuff but its pretty straightforward. If you have 2.3.4 then you need adb and fastboot running on your comp and have to downgrade your hboot to .97 wait till you get it before you worry much. Just dont let it ota by accident. Much easier if it doesnt have .98 hboot


----------



## dylans

Bob-o said:


> If it brand new, hopefully it wont have 2.3.4 on it. Do not let it update! If its below 2.3.4 just use revolutionary to gain s off and put cwr on it. Then boot into cwr and flash superuser. Bam your rooted. Just google alpharevx and go to the site. Have to download some stuff but its pretty straightforward. If you have 2.3.4 then you need adb and fastboot running on your comp and have to downgrade your hboot to .97 wait till you get it before you worry much. Just dont let it ota by accident. Much easier if it doesnt have .98 hboot


Thanks! Ill try not to worry haha. But when I do receive it tomorrow ill update on what hboot its running. Then take it from there. Seems like from what I've read its almost a whole new world from methods used to root and rom moto. But I'm switching because I need a change and I've only heard good about this device.


----------



## abqnm

dylans said:


> Thanks! Ill try not to worry haha. But when I do receive it tomorrow ill update on what hboot its running. Then take it from there. Seems like from what I've read its almost a whole new world from methods used to root and rom moto. But I'm switching because I need a change and I've only heard good about this device.


I loved the X, but I really do like the Incredible 2. I was offered one as an exchange in July and being a phone nerd, I took it. It looks a bit difficult at first, but really it is not bad. The big benefit here is that we replace the bootloader with a patched one that allows non-signed flashing. It also has security off so all partitions can be written. This means we can actually replace kernels and radios easily and it is very very difficult to brick the device flashing ROMs since you can always get to recovery from power off. This also means there is no need for SBF. As for restoring back to stock, it can be done, but it is a longer procedure than just an SBF. The chance that you will need to ever do that is much lower on this device though. Oh and if you are planning on running CM7, I recommend the Tiamat kernel as the audio volume for calls is a bit quiet on the CM7 kernel. Good luck with the new toy!


----------



## sjpritch25

The main difference is you can gain complete S-OFF.


----------



## Droidx0351

I once had x to. I was giving Dinc2 for a replacement due to many hardware issues with x. When I received my Dinc2 it was already updated to 2.3.4 with bootloader .98. I used the down grade tool at xda-developers to down grade to 2.3.3 with bootloader .97. It was pretty easy to root. Just follow all the directions. Cm7 on the Dinc2 is not bad, it suffers from 3g data arrows not working and voice calls sounding quite. That can be resolved by Tiamat kernal. I think the dinc2 is way better than the x. The only minor draw back is poor speaker sound sucks on the dinc2 and poor bluetooth audio. Here is the link to help you down grade and gain root. It helped me.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1298990


----------



## fixxxer2012

the dinc2 is the best phone ive owned since the tbolt. hands down!


----------



## dylans

Ok got the phone. It is new by the way and its on the .97 hboot. I have all the info on how to unlock but I've heard it'll update itself if I turn it on. So how can I get it to the point where I can use alpharevx without it updating. Like turning USB debugging and stuff.


----------



## JAS_21

dylans said:


> Ok got the phone. It is new by the way and its on the .97 hboot. I have all the info on how to unlock but I've heard it'll update itself if I turn it on. So how can I get it to the point where I can use alpharevx without it updating. Like turning USB debugging and stuff.


Airplane mode should keep it from updating.

If you got the phone sent to you it shouldn't be activated. You would have to activate it before it could download any updates.


----------



## dylans

JAS_21 said:


> Airplane mode should keep it from updating.
> 
> If you got the phone sent to you it shouldn't be activated. You would have to activate it before it could download any updates.


I can't believe I didn't think of that haha. But thanks though.


----------



## Mavrick987

The Dinc2 is prob hands down the best HTC device I have ever owned! With CM7.1 it becomes even better! I haven't had a chance to mess around with any other ROMs yet but I will keep you posted!


----------



## dylans

just got the newest cm7 loaded up, everything went well, but im having some crazy 3g and cell signal. 3g will go out randomly or wont seem to function. any ideas?


----------



## Mavrick987

flash the latest radio 1.09.01.0722 - just ready the instructions they are fail proof! It made the world of difference or me!


----------



## Mavrick987

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...e-2-Radios-PG32IMG.zip-(Updated-20-Sept-2011)


----------



## dylans

Flashed the radio and all seems well. Thanks alot! So far this phone is awesome. It is gonna take some getting used too the screen size after the x haha.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Mavrick987 said:


> The Dinc2 is prob hands down the best HTC device I have ever owned! With CM7.1 it becomes even better! I haven't had a chance to mess around with any other ROMs yet but I will keep you posted!


yup the dinc2 is just as good as my tbolt was. i hope the htc vigor gets alot of dev support too.


----------



## sjpritch25

I'm extremely happy with my Inc2, considering I'm coming from the Eris. I loved the Eris because it had such good dev support. However, Inc2 is so much faster. Dev for Inc2 is getting better and better.


----------



## JAS_21

sjpritch25 said:


> I'm extremely happy with my Inc2, considering I'm coming from the Eris. I loved the Eris because it had such good dev support. However, Inc2 is so much faster. Dev for Inc2 is getting better and better.


I still have my Eris. It was my first smartphone, it started my love affair with android. It never let me down until the trackball went out. Now it scrolls to the left by itself, and it makes selections without even pressing it. It would be awesome if we could get a few of the devs over here to the Inc2.


----------



## Rogan

Like conap or workshed. Those guys made my Eris tolerable.


----------



## sjpritch25

"JAS_21 said:


> I still have my Eris. It was my first smartphone, it started my love affair with android. It never let me down until the trackball went out. Now it scrolls to the left by itself, and it makes selections without even pressing it. It would be awesome if we could get a few of the devs over here to the Inc2.


Yeah, its an issue with the trackball,you just need to break it & install a custom recovery.


----------



## dylans

So its so far so great. Cm7 is running way better on this than the x. I like i can choose to oc through the cm settings. I have it at 1.5 now, the highest, but i a little worried if i'll be too much for my CPU. Overclocking too high fried my og Droid bad. Whats the probability of that happening to my Inc. I use the conservative gov and I play games and data alot.


----------



## JAS_21

Some people choose to clock at high speeds, some don't. I usually stay at 1305 max, but recently lowered it to 1209. I don't see a need to go higher unless I'm screwing around trying to get a good quadrant score.


----------



## Rogan

With converting my partitions to ext4, the tiamat kernel, and the supercharger script, I've never seen a reason to overclock.


----------



## dylans

Ext4?


----------



## dylans

I just partitioned my SD card in cwr and when I check terminal emu, I type su mount and under system data and cache they all say ext4. So I'm assuming I have ext4, but how do I get the most out of it?


----------



## Rogan

If they say ext 4 then you are getting the benefit from them. If you haven't tried the v6 supercharger script found here. I run option 9 and my phone flies.


----------



## fixxxer2012

is there a darktermor a2sd for the dinc2?


----------



## Rogan

I haven't seen or heard of it.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Rogan said:


> If they say ext 4 then you are getting the benefit from them. If you haven't tried the v6 supercharger script found here. I run option 9 and my phone flies.


how can you tell if you successfully are on ext4?


----------



## fixxxer2012

Rogan said:


> I haven't seen or heard of it.


it's a script that moves your dalvik cache to your sdcard partition. i used it all the time on my hero & evo.


----------



## JAS_21

I don't think anyone has done any apps or cache to SD, since the Inc2 has a large internal memory.


----------



## dylans

Use terminal emu and type su then type mount. Look for this info. It says ext4 after system data cache.

/dev/block/mmcblk0p25 on /system type ext4 (ro,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
/dev/block/mmcblk0p26 on /data type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc)
/dev/block/mmcblk0p27 on /cache type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
/dev/block/mmcblk0p29 on /devlog type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
/data/d on /data/d type debugfs (rw,relatime)
/dev/block/mmcblk1p2 on /sd-ext type ext3


----------



## Rogan

for apps to sd, i just use the baked in apps2sd in GB.


----------



## fixxxer2012

dylans said:


> Use terminal emu and type su then type mount. Look for this info. It says ext4 after system data cache.
> 
> /dev/block/mmcblk0p25 on /system type ext4 (ro,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
> /dev/block/mmcblk0p26 on /data type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc)
> /dev/block/mmcblk0p27 on /cache type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
> /dev/block/mmcblk0p29 on /devlog type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
> /data/d on /data/d type debugfs (rw,relatime)
> /dev/block/mmcblk1p2 on /sd-ext type ext3


yeah i see ext4 after all those entries. so that means im on ext4 right? if i wipe cache in cwm will it still stay ext4?


----------



## fixxxer2012

Rogan said:


> for apps to sd, i just use the baked in apps2sd in GB.


i liked dark termor because i could move dalvik to my sd card and free up room on my phone. shame it was never ported over.


----------



## dylans

idk about wiping. I haven't had to yet. It shouldn't change ext4


----------



## dylans

I'm having 3g and signal issues today. Bars will drop to none then back up then to one or two and 3g will flip flop to 1x and back. I have the newest radio. 1.09.0722. Any ideas?


----------



## fixxxer2012

So when you use the supercharger script you no longer need apps like autokiller?


----------



## Rogan

No, autokiller is not needed.


----------



## fixxxer2012

maybe it's just me but i think autokiller frees up more ram than supercharger does.


----------



## Rogan

Contrary to popular belief, it isn't such a great thing to free up ram. Supercharger only places limits for the in house memory management. At these limits it will shut down apps to make room for new ones.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Rogan said:


> Contrary to popular belief, it isn't such a great thing to free up ram. Supercharger only places limits for the in house memory management. At these limits it will shut down apps to make room for new ones.


yeah ill give it a whirl for a week or so. im just used to using autokiller, although i was sick of the app needing permissions on every boot. ive been deleting old apps and trying out new ones on my dinc2 last night.


----------



## dylans

Man what's up with this signal issue. Its driving me nuts. Never happened until yesterday and my girlfriends d3 has no problems. Mines always randomly going to 1x or all bars will go and come back.


----------



## JAS_21

dylans said:


> Man what's up with this signal issue. Its driving me nuts. Never happened until yesterday and my girlfriends d3 has no problems. Mines always randomly going to 1x or all bars will go and come back.


I haven't changed my radio since I rooted. I'm still running 1.09.01.0622 version my phone came with. My signal isn't the strongest, but I'm usually at 3 bars.


----------



## Rogan

Working on the towers maybe? I've had zero to no bars all day on .722


----------



## dylans

This hasn't started happening since I had tried a couple sense ron's back and forth. Could that have anything to do with it? Its gone zero bars then to 1x like 6 times in 1 min.


----------



## sjpritch25

I went to 722 & I didn't see much of a difference.


----------



## jeremytn86

dylans said:


> This hasn't started happening since I had tried a couple sense ron's back and forth. Could that have anything to do with it? Its gone zero bars then to 1x like 6 times in 1 min.


I would backup all for apps with titanium go into recovery and wipe everything then reflash your Rom ,this is a last resort big will almost always fix any problems, also the 722 radio is the latest one that came with the latest radio, it made a big difference for me but not for others I have heard it just depends on the towers you are using


----------



## fixxxer2012

i will say the only faults on the dinc2 is lower signal strength and the soft keys do not light up well. other than those it's a solid phone.


----------



## kingdroid

I'm trying 2 down grade frm. 98 but I'm having probs wit fastboot n adb.. how can I get this working

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sjpritch25

You need to make sure your in the proper folder in windows command prompt.


----------



## kingdroid

sjpritch25 said:


> You need to make sure your in the proper folder in windows command prompt.


I
Ok but how do I even get there can u walk me through it plz??..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kingdroid

Also if I mess up is there an sbf file 2 restore 2 factory??..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes

Kingdroid, HTC devices are a little different no sbf but yes, there is a file I can't link it off hand but I can explain how it works.

So, you download it, rename it to PG32IMG.zip and boot to your bootloader it will find it and you hit v-up or down respectively to accept or decline and there you go, this is also how you flash radios or splash images. Just remember be careful and always check your md5 ;P as this can brick your device. Also, after its down ALWAYS delete or rename it (on first boot) or you will not be able to access recovery through your bootloader or anything for that matter

Edit: Forgot the number for the inc2 PG, and link to the guide - *http://tinyurl.com/7z3hlq*

That's a guide to how to unroot or fully return to stock froyo but I know if you search around or find a stock Gingerbread image you shouldn't have to mess with the bootloader (Shouldn't I do not know for sure.)


----------



## JAS_21

kingdroid said:


> Also if I mess up is there an sbf file 2 restore 2 factory??..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You might want to search for guides on adb and fastboot, they're all over xda and the web. HTC uses RUU files for updates on stock firmware. They can be used to restore phone most of the time. The RUU files should be on xda as well.


----------

